# Moving to Spain



## chummers (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello all I am looking to move to Spain have been doing homework for a year just selling my house in UK and looking to move with my family in 3-6 months. I have a sister who lives near valencia, my wife is a freelance hairdressor and I havea 4 year old boy. My wife speaks some spanish and I am just taking lessons. I will need work I am a director in uk and will do what ever to earn soe money airport runs odd jobs etc until I master th language.

Any ideas or advice please


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Bluntly -----don't come! 

I am sorry to rain on your parade but things are grim here and if you can provide for your young family in the UK I would suggest you stay there. 

You say you are a director in the UK and presumably law-abiding and yet before you have even come here you are talking about illegal airport runs. 

This is the first time I have EVER said this - perhaps that will give you an idea of how tough things are here. IF you had a firm employment offer with a ss contract or IF you were to say that you were here to set up a business then maybe but with no plans I have to say I cannot recommend you come.

The FACTS at the moment are that more are going back than coming. I understand that. All very sad.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sadly I agree with Steve. Its not good here at the moment. If you feel you have to give it a go (I understand that feeling), then please dont sell your UK home, DONT BURN BRIDGES! Rent it out and rent over here - make sure you can go back. My OH has a business in the UK and he commutes which is a kinda halfway thing - maybe you could look into that??, although even that is causing financial us problems cos of the exchange rate blah blah...!!


Jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

chummers said:


> Hello all I am looking to move to Spain have been doing homework for a year just selling my house in UK and looking to move with my family in 3-6 months. I have a sister who lives near valencia, my wife is a freelance hairdressor and I havea 4 year old boy. My wife speaks some spanish and I am just taking lessons. I will need work I am a director in uk and will do what ever to earn soe money airport runs odd jobs etc until I master th language.
> 
> Any ideas or advice please



My initial thoughts would be, what homework did you do ?

Having reads your comments I would simply advise you to stay put unless you have a transit van load of cash to keep you happy enough here without work.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I feel a bit bad about adding more to the negative - BUT if you really think you'll find a managerial job EVEN when you have some Spanish under your belt - you may become a tadge disillusioned. 

You'll need EXCELLENT Spanish and need contacts. Spain is still VERY much based on private networks - especially at that level. But having them is a VERY double edged sword. I'm glad no longer "play" in that world. VERY GLAD.

Also it's worth mentioning that you'll have next to no rights to any form of welfare cover.


----------



## mowo (Oct 20, 2008)

We've been here for 8 years now and only recently have I been thinking about moving back to the UK. There are days when I really don't want to be here and other days when I wouldn't want to be anywhere else! Generally the former are beginning to outnumber the latter lately. We only sold up in the UK a couple of years ago and I think that was the point at which I began wanting to go back!
Think carefully before selling up in the UK. Rent here first, rent out your own home rather than sell it. Rentals here are plentiful and cheap and it gives you a chance to find out whether you like the lifestyle before committing to it. 
We have established a small business and have managed OK financially, but if you are depending on finding paid employment then you could find it very difficult. Most jobs go by word of mouth and through social networks. 
If you want an inmobiliaria, you can have mine!
Best of luck with your plans, whatever you decide to do.




chummers said:


> Hello all I am looking to move to Spain have been doing homework for a year just selling my house in UK and looking to move with my family in 3-6 months. I have a sister who lives near valencia, my wife is a freelance hairdressor and I havea 4 year old boy. My wife speaks some spanish and I am just taking lessons. I will need work I am a director in uk and will do what ever to earn soe money airport runs odd jobs etc until I master th language.
> 
> Any ideas or advice please


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Why on earth would anyone opt for an illegal taxi to get them to the airport? Probably an old, poorly serviced and improperly insured vehicle that could break down with no official taxi service back up.

Try finding a gap in the market that you can fill, do your research, I met a very content brit who was earning a decent living maintaining swimming pools.

Good luck to you, but don't think that you can undercut an indigenous Spaniard on his own turf, you don't stand a snowball in hells chance.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

crookesey said:


> Why on earth would anyone opt for an illegal taxi to get them to the airport? Probably an old, poorly serviced and improperly insured vehicle that could break down with no official taxi service back up.


Cos it's cheap! And Brits don't want to have to pay out for _anything!_


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> Why on earth would anyone opt for an illegal taxi to get them to the airport? Probably an old, poorly serviced and improperly insured vehicle that could break down with no official taxi service back up.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to you, but don't think that you can undercut an indigenous Spaniard on his own turf, you don't stand a snowball in hells chance.


This "airport run" thing in my mind cant possibly work can it?? Outside of Malaga airport arrivals there are at least 20-30 + proper white taxis parked in the taxi rank. The drivers obviously all know each other and are standing around chatting and waiting for "punters" to come out of the doors. I pick my OH up every week and if I wait too long along that part of the road I get told to move on. So I dont think they'd take too kindly to a brit in a private car sitting there!!!! And the taxis arent dear anyway!!?

So I cant see how anyone can do airport runs, unless its among friends and then you cant really charge them very much??? And if it isnt friends, how on earth do you know the area well enough to take them anywhere?????? 

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> This "airport run" thing in my mind cant possibly work can it?? Outside of Malaga airport arrivals there are at least 20-30 + proper white taxis parked in the taxi rank. The drivers obviously all know each other and are standing around chatting and waiting for "punters" to come out of the doors. I pick my OH up every week and if I wait too long along that part of the road I get told to move on. So I dont think they'd take too kindly to a brit in a private car sitting there!!!! And the taxis arent dear anyway!!?
> 
> So I cant see how anyone can do airport runs, unless its among friends and then you cant really charge them very much??? And if it isnt friends, how on earth do you know the area well enough to take them anywhere??????
> 
> Jo


As soon as the legits see you dropping off passengers regularly and suss you are taxiing, they will come to visit on one of the drop off, I've heard of it happening


----------

